# Need help looking for a crate engine



## do9ck (Mar 4, 2014)

I am needing some help on where to purchase a Pontiac crate engine. I would like to get a 455 for my 69 GTO. Any suggestions on where to purchase? Thanks!


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Several members here have recommended Central Virginia Machine Services, Butler Performance, and Len Williams Auto Machine. All these seem to have provided other members with excellent engines. 
With my limited pocket book I have taken an interest in contacting Len Williams for one of his 455's. 455 Long Block


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

From my research nobody has anything ready to go and no matter who you go with the wait will be months.
I was trying find an interim engine while mine was being built but there is nothing out there.
The better the builder the longer the wait.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

There is a guy on ebay, forgot his name, but he's in Michigan and only does 455 crate engines. Pretty much as-factory, cheap (Under 4k) and has a great rep. Get on ebay and if you see any for sale, pm me with the seller. I'll recognize the name when I see it. I think it ended in '51'. Sorry to be so vague.


----------



## roadking60455 (Feb 11, 2015)

At the risk of hijacking someone else's thread I'll start by apologizing. I just want to add that I too have been looking for a 455 crate engine. I don't want to spend what Butler gets for their great engines. I plan on calling Len Williams tomorrow.

I should know this after reading so many posts, but will the Edelbrock Performer intake, the HEI distributor, and the water pump from my 326 bolt up to a 455 long block?


----------



## oldskool (Apr 26, 2015)

"...I should know this after reading so many posts, but will the Edelbrock Performer intake, the HEI distributor, and the water pump from my 326 bolt up to a 455 long block?"



Everything but the water pump will work. Most '69 and later engines had 11-bolt pumps. The earlier engines, like the 326 had 8-bolt pumps. And, of course, the timing covers and divider plates are different. I think you'll also have to use the later style harmonic balancer, which was introduced in '68.


----------



## oldskool (Apr 26, 2015)

Here's the 8 and 11-bolt covers.


----------



## oldskool (Apr 26, 2015)

do9ck said:


> I am needing some help on where to purchase a Pontiac crate engine. I would like to get a 455 for my 69 GTO. Any suggestions on where to purchase? Thanks!



Len Williams would be my choice. But if you're in a hurry and have more $$, there are other places to buy.

I think Sandoval can build 'em pretty quick.

pontiac crate engines

http://www.sandovalperformance.com/#!daily-driver/c1n5h

Here's a $10,000 4.5" stroker, that is ready to ship, they say.

Pontiac 400 455 461 495 High Perf Turn Key Dyno Crate Engine w Edelbrock Heads | eBay

Here's a cheap stroker on Ebay, that is said to take 4-5 weeks to build.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pontiac-400...937db9a&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=121710656414

Hey, this guy has 400 blocks, checked out, ready to machine, for $400.

http://www.spottsperformance.com/blocks.htm

http://www.spottsperformance.com/IA2 engine block2

A few mo.

https://www.facebook.com/PaulKnippensMuscleMotors

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1972-455-HO...ns-Am-Firebird-GTO-Rebuilt-RARE-/301553251162

http://www.nitemareperformance.150m.com/prices engines.html

http://www.eddiesperformance.com/pontiac-crate-engine.htm

http://awesomeengines.biz/326-350-389-400-421-428-455-pontiac-crate-engines/

http://proformanceunlimitedengines.com/pontiac475.html


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> There is a guy on ebay, forgot his name, but he's in Michigan and only does 455 crate engines. Pretty much as-factory, cheap (Under 4k) and has a great rep. Get on ebay and if you see any for sale, pm me with the seller. I'll recognize the name when I see it. I think it ended in '51'. Sorry to be so vague.


Jeff...you talking about Firegoat?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

No.....it _may_ have been Len Williams, and the ebay handle ended in'51' or something close. I could NOT find it yesterday. He was/is a guy in Mich who has been building mild 455's for over 25 years....solid, good running street engines, for cheap....like less than 4k ready to go. Had nothing but happy customers. Len Williams gets great reviews, might be the guy. Sorry!


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

geeteeohguy said:


> No.....it _may_ have been Len Williams, and the ebay handle ended in'51' or something close. I could NOT find it yesterday. He was/is a guy in Mich who has been building mild 455's for over 25 years....solid, good running street engines, for cheap....like less than 4k ready to go. Had nothing but happy customers. Len Williams gets great reviews, might be the guy. Sorry!


Not Len, Len doesn't list his crate longblocks on eBay and he is up the interstate from me in Bristow OK. For years his shop was in NE Tulsa.


----------

